# Πόσο πιστά μεταφράζετε στη λογοτεχνία;



## EleniD (Feb 17, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλη ανάρτηση, είναι όμως ένα ερώτημα που με απασχολεί πολύ από τότε που άρχισα να μεταφράζω και λογοτεχνία. Δε λέω ότι κάνω μεταφράσεις μεγάλων απαιτήσεων, λογοτεχνία για εφήβους και μυθιστορήματα για ενήλικες μεταφράζω κυρίως, δεν παύει όμως το θέμα της πιστότητας να με απασχολεί.

Πόσο πιστή μπορεί να είναι μια μετάφραση; Πρέπει να είναι πιστή μια μετάφραση;

Μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να αποδώσει "καλύτερα", με δικά του λόγια, μια φράση ή μια παράγραφο αφού ο τρόπος που το λέει ο συγγραφέας δεν του φαίνεται καλός; Ή αυτό σημαίνει ότι παραβάζει τη δική του προσωπικότητα και γραφή στο κείμενο;

Και αν κάποιος από εσάς έχει μεταφράσει απαιτητικά λογοτεχνικά βιβλία, πώς ξέρετε πώς θα ήθελε ο συγγραφέας να αποδωθεί μια περίτεχνη φράση/λέξη που μπορεί να απαιτεί ακροβασίες εκ μέρους του μεταφραστή. Σας οδηγεί το κείμενο;

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους.
Ελένη


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

Αυτό είναι το κεντρικό ζήτημα της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, έχει χυθεί του κόσμου το μελάνι και έχουν στηθεί του κόσμου οι συζητήσεις· κάποια πράγματα θα έχουμε πει κι εδώ αναφερόμενοι σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις. Να δούμε αν θα μπορέσει κάποιος να κάνει μια ωραία περίληψη. Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά: δηλαδή, δεν μπορώ να σου πω ότι απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου το να βελτιώνεις το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2015)

Εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι -_με την άδεια του συγγραφέα-_ είναι απαραίτητο να προσαρμόζεις προς το καλύτερο το κείμενο στην γλώσσα που μεταφράζεις, αρκεί βέβαια να μην κάνεις διασκευή. Αυτό το λέω σαν αναγνώστης, γιατί δεν μεταφράζω λογοτεχνία. Εξαρτάται βέβαια πάρα πολύ από το είδος της λογοτεχνίας που μεταφράζεις.


----------



## Themis (Feb 17, 2015)

Πολλά μεταφραστικά εγκλήματα έχουν διαπραχθεί στο όνομα τόσο της "πιστής" όσο και της "ελεύθερης" μετάφρασης. Οι οποίες συνήθως νοούνται σαν κάτι που δεν είναι καν μετάφραση: η "πιστή" σαν αντιστοίχιση λέξεων και η "ελεύθερη" σαν διασκευή. Το δίπολο πιστή/ ελεύθερη πολύ συχνά συγκαλύπτει το μόνο αληθινό δίπολο, που είναι αδυσώπητα κοινότοπο στην εκφορά του: _καλή_ και _κακή _μετάφραση. Πυρήνας της καλής μετάφρασης είναι η επιζήτηση της ισοδυναμίας: να μεταφέρουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιστότερα στο δικό μας γλωσσικό και πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον τη λειτουργία του πρωτοτύπου στο δικό του περιβάλλον. Αυτό προϋποθέτει μια εκφραστική ελευθερία προσανατολισμένη στην επίτευξη της λειτουργικής πιστότητας. Συμπερασματικά, θεωρώ ότι το δίλημμα πιστή/ ελεύθερη μετάφραση είναι κλασική περίπτωση ψευδούς διλήμματος. Επειδή όμως είμαστε κοινωνικά ζωάκια, σε διάφορες συζητήσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο πολλών εξηγήσεων έχω αισθανθεί υποχρεωμένος, για καθαρά πρακτικούς λόγους, να δηλώνω οπαδός της πιστής μετάφρασης. Εξυπακούεται ότι, αν στην περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα η πλάστιγγα έγερνε προς τη μεριά της "πιστής" μετάφρασης, θα αισθανόμουνα υποχρεωμένος να ταχθώ υπέρ της ελεύθερης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2015)

Themis said:


> Το δίπολο πιστή/ ελεύθερη πολύ συχνά συγκαλύπτει το μόνο αληθινό δίπολο, που είναι αδυσώπητα κοινότοπο στην εκφορά του: _καλή_ και _κακή _μετάφραση.


Άκου, άκου! ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2015)

Φυσικά, αν μεταφράζεις π.χ. Τζόυς ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, το δίλημμα είναι υπαρκτότατο. Μπορείς να μεταφράσεις χωρίς να διασκευάσεις; Και μέχρι ποιον βαθμό η διασκευή σου είναι ακόμα διασκευή και όχι ξεχωριστό έργο βασισμένο στον σκελετό του πρωτότυπου; Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ποίηση, όπου ο βαθμός φορμαλισμού και ο τρόπος χρήσης της γλώσσας -π.χ. αν θα είναι ενεργό στοιχείο του ποιήματος- είναι που καθορίζουν το κατά πόσο ο μεταφραστής θα αναγκαστεί να διασκευάσει και σε ποιον βαθμό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να κάνεις συνειδητές επιλογές στο τι θα μεταφέρεις. Π.χ. αν ο συγγραφέας του πρωτότυπου κάνει συχνά μικρές προτάσεις που φαντάζουν ενοχλητικές, είναι κάτι που θέλεις να το διατηρήσεις; Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που το κάνει αυτό ο συγγραφέας ή όχι; Μπορεί να είναι θέμα αισθητικής, συμβολισμού ή ακόμα και κακή γραφή. Το αν θα διατηρήσεις αυτό το στοιχείο στην μετάφραση σε κάθε περίπτωση ή μόνο στις περιπτώσεις που δεν είναι τυχαίο, είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις συνειδητά. Στις δυο πρώτες προαναφερθείσες περιπτώσεις θα ήταν λάθος να μην το διατηρήσεις, στην τρίτη περίπτωση δεν θα ήταν λάθος αλλά διασκευή.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 17, 2015)

Σπουδαίο θέμα! Μπορεί και να κάνω εγώ μια περίληψη αν μου επαρκέσει ο γήινος χρόνος... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά, αν μεταφράζεις π.χ. Τζόυς ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, το δίλημμα είναι υπαρκτότατο. Μπορείς να μεταφράσεις χωρίς να διασκευάσεις;


Μα φυσικά θα διασκευάσεις. Ουσιαστικά, _*πάντα *_διασκευάζεις. Είτε είναι Τζόυς είτε η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα.

Το έχει ήδη καλύψει ο Θέμης ωραιότατα:


Themis said:


> Πυρήνας της καλής μετάφρασης είναι η επιζήτηση της ισοδυναμίας: να μεταφέρουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιστότερα στο δικό μας γλωσσικό και πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον τη λειτουργία του πρωτοτύπου στο δικό του περιβάλλον. Αυτό προϋποθέτει μια εκφραστική ελευθερία προσανατολισμένη στην επίτευξη της λειτουργικής πιστότητας.


Κανονικά, σε μια μετάφραση *δεν *θα πρέπει να βελτιώσεις καθόλου. Τώρα αν θέλεις να το κάνεις για κάποιον λόγο, επειδή ας πούμε την ακαμψία του κειμένου όλοι θα την χρεώσουν σε σένα και όχι στον συγγραφέα ή επειδή λυπάσαι τον έρμο τον αναγνώστη, το κάνεις και τέρμα. Αξιολογείς παραμέτρους όπως "τι θα πει ο εκδότης" και "πόσο πιθανό είναι να μου δώσουν το βραβείο της Στήλης της Ροζέτας" και παίρνεις τις αποφάσεις σου.

Εγώ π.χ. έχω μεταφράσει μια διασκευή του Δον Κιχώτη για παιδιά. Η διασκευή ήταν ήδη για μπάτσες στα Ισπανικά. Το εξήγησα στον εκδότη, και ουσιαστικά έκανα μια δική μου διασκευή, κρατώντας μόνο μέσες άκρες τα σημεία του κειμένου που είχε επιλέξει (για να ταιριάζουν και οι εικόνες), αναζητώντας τα πρωτότυπα αποσπάσματα και ανασυνθέτοντας το κείμενο.

Αλλά σε βιβλία της προκοπής δεν κάνω τέτοια. Μεταφράζω πιστά - και δεν εννοώ σαν το google translate, εννοώ ότι κοιτάζω να διατηρήσω το ύφος ώστε να προκαλέσω στον αναγνώστη την ίδια εντύπωση που προκαλεί το πρωτότυπο. Όταν θέλω να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή που θεωρώ κάπως σημαντική, επικοινωνώ με τον συγγραφέα (αν ζει και αν θέλει να επικοινωνήσει - συνήθως χαίρονται).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2015)

Πέρνα κι από εδώ μια βόλτα :): 


daeman said:


> ...
> Κριτική μεταφράσεων: Ο Τζούλιαν Μπαρνς για τη νέα μετάφραση τής "Madame Bovary" στα αγγλικά
> 
> Επίσης:
> ...


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

...
*Reflections of a Literary Translator*, Μάτα Σαλογιάννη, ιστολόγιο ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ

"There seems to be a common misconception that literary translation is easy, or at least easier than technical translation such as legal or medical. However, it is not. The only thing that makes it different than technical translation is the degree of liability: other than financial loss that may be caused to the editor in the process, a bad literary translation can be redone and it will not affect the mental or physical well-being of someone else, as will a bad technical translation. This, however, does not mean that the task should be taken lightly.

I find that literary translators are first and foremost responsible towards the author. It is the translators’ job to pull the book apart and bring it back together in the target language without appearing to have done so and, most importantly, resisting the urge to intervene with their own words.
...

It can therefore be said that translation is seldom easy. It may appear to be, but only when the translator has years of training and experience. Literary translation sometimes takes the task to a whole new level."


----------

